# Former UFC Champ Ricco Rodriguez Faces Seth Petruzelli at Bellator 48



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Bellator Fighting Championships on Saturday announced that Ricco Rodriguez will face Seth Petruzelli at its Aug. 20 event, Bellator 48, at the Mohegan Sun in Uncasville, Conn.
> 
> “I’m really excited about being able to return to the Mohegan Sun,” Rodriguez said. “The first thing that comes to my mind when I think about the Mohegan Sun is Randy Couture, and winning a heavyweight championship. I can’t wait to make my return.”
> 
> ...


I don't know why but, I like Seth even though I'm starting to think that he and Tom Lawler are Gay.

so.... here's hoping that Ricco gets Kimbo'd by the gay guy.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I think Seth takes this too by 1st round TKO


----------

